# Burnt Hedge Owl Hooters



## Macdietrich (Jan 29, 2014)

Couple of burnt hedge owl hooters CA finish custom bands 

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-01/2566FE31-E6F7-4002-8D3C-48E445F2EE8F.jpg

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Wowza. Good looking Osage calls.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Macdietrich (Jan 29, 2014)

goslin99 said:


> Possibly my favorites of yours so far!


Say it ain't so....lol to many nice burls I've posted

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 29, 2014)

Sharp looking calls. Who's guts are you using?


----------



## Macdietrich (Jan 29, 2014)

JC reed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bearmanric (Jan 29, 2014)

Sweet calls. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice Hooters! Haven't said that since my bar-hopping days and hopefully I will not get slapped for it this time . . .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 29, 2014)

Nicest pair of hooters I've seen in a while!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 30, 2014)

Awesome looking calls McClain!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 30, 2014)

Yep , definitely a nice pair !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Macdietrich (Jan 30, 2014)

Diffently didn't think about the possibility of "hooter" jokes on this thread!!! Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 30, 2014)

Macdietrich said:


> Diffently didn't think about the possibility of "hooter" jokes on this thread!!! Lol


Hey Mac - you post your hooters and we're going to comment on them. Just like Kevin's Schwarzt Stick!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 30, 2014)

We have the sense of humor of the average 7th grader, but we amuse ourselves.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dukdawg999 (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice looking calls Mac

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't know about the hooters but the calls sure look nice!!!  

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

